
Thirst for stories that vilify Muslims has eroded basic principles of journalism - DanBC
https://www.newstatesman.com/politics/media/2018/09/the-times-muslim-christian-child-foster-care-tower-hamlets-court-ruling-ipso
======
DanBC
One of theproblems in this case is the strict privacy given to children in
family courts in England. More about that from the excellent Transparency
Project: [http://www.transparencyproject.org.uk/the-muslim-foster-
care...](http://www.transparencyproject.org.uk/the-muslim-foster-carer-case-
the-final-chapter/)

The Times reporting was severely distorted. More about that here:
[https://www.byline.com/column/68/article/2281](https://www.byline.com/column/68/article/2281)

~~~
baud147258
Regarding the muslim foster care story, since you're apparently better
informed than I, do you know where's the dad in that story?

~~~
DanBC
Sorry, I don't know.

UK social services should strongly prefer the father over a foster placement,
so if he was around they should have allowed the children to stay with him.
They can only remove the children from him if "nothing else will do" to keep
the children safe. Having said that,there has been a worrying rise in child
protection proceedings recently.

